# APR Power into Summer SALE - June 21st - July 31st



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*APR's Power into Summer Sale June 21st - July 31st *

APR is pleased to present our second sale of 2010! Just in time for the summer, take advantage of these great specials in preparation to hit the track, shows or strip. 

APR's entire product line is on sale from ECU Upgrades to Stage 3 Turbocharger Systems.


*ECU Upgrade Sale:*
- All 2.0T FSI or TSI or 2.7T - $599 For a Fully Loaded ECU! Normal Price $1203
- All 1.8T - $499 For a Fully Loaded ECU! Normal Price $1103
- All VR6, 2.5L, 4.2L, are $100 off! Normal Price $499-$599
- All Porsche, Audi R8, S6 V10, RS6 and exotics are 10% off!

*Existing customers may upgrade to a Fully Loaded ECU for $149.*

*Your Choice of 4 of the Following Programs:*
- *Stock Mode* :: _Exact Original Mapping and Performance_
- *91 Octane Performance*
- *93 Octane Performance*
- *100 Octane Performance*
- *Valet Mode* :: _Limits RPMs and Power Output_

*Also Included:*
- *Fault Code Erase* :: _Erases Fault ECU Fault Codes_
- *Security Lockout* :: _Locks Advanced Functionality of Cruise Control, Password Protected_
- *Anti-Theft* :: _Disables Throttle to Render Vehicle Inoperable, Password Protected_

*Or buy a single program only and get $50 off!*


*APR Hardware Sale:*
- Carbonio Carbon Fiber Intakes 10% Off!
- APR Stage 3 and K04 Turbocharger Systems 10% Off!
- APR Exhausts Systems 10% Off!
- APR Intercooler Systems 10% Off!
- APR Bipipe 15% Off!
- APR R1 Diverter Valve 15%!
- All APR Motorsport Items including Silicone Hoses and APR FSI Fuel Pump 15% Off!
- Free Shipping on all DXD Clutch and Flywheel Kits
- Free Shipping on all APR/Brembo Brake Packages

Please Visit the APR Website for Details on all APR Products!

To Find the Closest Authorized APR Dealer Near You Please use our Dealer Locator Tool!

GOAPR!


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

I would be at an APR dealer tomorrow if you had 09+ 2.5 files. Your sales are an incredible deal.


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

i have had my auto 2.5 chipped with APR for almost a year now and have loved every minute of it. I didn't think it added much power until i put it back to stock program mode recently for $hits and giggles. wow! next tank of gas, def going back to 93 octane performance mode lol


----------



## richard_rsp (Mar 17, 2010)

Cabrio60 said:


> I would be at an APR dealer tomorrow if you had 09+ 2.5 files. Your sales are an incredible deal.


^ What they said. Sales don't help the Mk6 Golf much...


----------



## Schrottplatzer (Jun 13, 2009)

Perfect timing, I'm planning on running the new family car (MKV Jetta) up to Berlin in a couple weeks


----------



## eddi3okic (Feb 13, 2008)

screw the sales. how about you make some 09+ software you lazy ****s


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

If anyone in the pa/nj area wants this done...NLS is a APR dealer and will be glad to help you out!

610-282-5487
coopersburg pa


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

eddi3okic said:


> screw the sales. how about you make some 09+ software you lazy ****s


You're totally right. If you stop by APR you'll notice the engineers are laying around on our fancy expensive couches with potato chips all over their bodies. Sexy bitches fan them with palm branches while other sexy bitches feed them grapes. Those Silly lazy ****s, they never get anything done!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

:beer:hahahaaa...nice.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> You're totally right. If you stop by APR you'll notice the engineers are laying around on our fancy expensive couches with potato chips all over their bodies. Sexy bitches fan them with palm branches while other sexy bitches feed them grapes. Those Silly lazy ****s, they never get anything done!


you see, now I want to work for apr. 

lol.


----------



## LaTuFu (Feb 24, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> You're totally right. If you stop by APR you'll notice the engineers are laying around on our fancy expensive couches with potato chips all over their bodies. Sexy bitches fan them with palm branches while other sexy bitches feed them grapes. Those Silly lazy ****s, they never get anything done!


Its work environments like this that make me glad I work in a sweat shop.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Sexy bitches fan them with palm branches while other sexy bitches feed them grapes. Those Silly lazy ****s, they never get anything done!


hahaha, i like the sexy bitches with fans. 
But seriously, when are you guys gonna make a software for 09+ 2.5L


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Fall?


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

I can wait, October birthday special?


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Fall?


ok. i'll wait. But promise to have those girls around?


----------



## Scotty_2.0 (Jan 14, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> You're totally right. If you stop by APR you'll notice the engineers are laying around on our fancy expensive couches with potato chips all over their bodies. Sexy bitches fan them with palm branches while other sexy bitches feed them grapes. Those Silly lazy ****s, they never get anything done!


LMAO!!!! But seiously, I'm in the same boat. I own an '09 Rabbit and I would love nothing more than to enjoy the benefits your software.....

I'm certainly not calling your staff lazy, but is software for our MAFless 2.5's in the works....? Really getting tire of this stupid rev-hang BS :banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2010)

bump :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2010)

Hey guys! Summer is almost over, so don't forget to take advantage of our great deals we are offering during our sale! Let us know if you need a sale extension, or if you have any questions.

Feel free to PM me or send me an email at [email protected] :thumbup:

GO APR!


----------

